# Zentrale Entsperrschaltung Sicherheitskette HW-Kessel nach TRD 604-Blatt 2



## MSommer (25 November 2009)

Guten Tag miteinander, 
Ich hoffe das Thema hier richtig platziert zu haben.

Ich habe noch eine kleine technische Differenz mit dem TÜV, dass ich lösen will.

Wenn ich einen Heißwasserkessel 180°C über die nach BOB-72 h notwendige Sicherheitsausrüstung nach TRD 604-Blatt 2 abschalte, wird zur Wiederinbetriebnahme eine manuelle Entsperrung entweder am Sicherheitsgerät oder extern im Schaltschrank erforderlich. Wir haben hier die erforderlichen Schützschaltungen mit Funktions- und Gerätediversität integriert. Soweit ist noch alle in Ordnung.

Die zugehörige zentrale Entstörschaltung ist mittels Hilfsschützen aufgebaut, die bei Wiederinbetriebnahme (Drücken der Taste) die Sicherheitsschütze entriegeln. Jetzt möchte der TÜV eine Überwachung der Entsperrschaltung, die verhindert, dass bei defektem Entriegelungsschütz (Kontakt bleibt geschlossen) der Kessel automatisch einschaltet und bei Grenzwertüberschreitung wieder abschaltet, bis dies vom Kesselwärter bemerkt wird und der Kessel manuell außer Betrieb genommen wird..

Ich habe den TÜV darauf hin gefragt, wo das steht, habe aber keine klare Auskunft darüber erhalten. Wer kann hier mir helfen, damit ich die „Kuh“ vom Eis bekomme. Eine Nachrüstung ist nicht gerade billig (ist für mich aber zweitrangig), auch kann je nach Entsperrvariante die Betriebssicherheit durch Fehlbedienung reduziert werden, weil je nach Variante ein „Entsperren“ erst einmal zur Sicherheitsabschaltung der Wärmeerzeuger führt. 

Außerdem verlangt der Kunde (Betreiber) mit Recht eine eindeutige Aussage dazu. Wer weiß hier genaueres bzw. baut seine Anlagen mit einer Entsperrüberwachung und zugehöriger Verriegelung auf. Ich jedenfalls bin der Meinung hier wird gewaltig übertrieben und es besteht keinerlei Notwendigkeit einer Nachrüstung.

Anmerken möchte ich noch: Die Sicherheitskette entspricht den Vorschriften und ist mit der eingebauten redundanten Steuerung mit Gerätediversität 100% in Ordnung und abgenommen. Das Problem ist nur das vermeiden einer automatischen Entsperrung bei defekter Entriegelungssteuerung. Auch bei defekter Entsperrschaltung ist noch sichergestellt, dass die Grenzwerte für Druck, Temperatur, Strömung, etc. sicher zur Abschaltung des Wärmeerzeugers führen. Der TÜV will dadurch ein takten zwischen Rückstellwert und Abschaltpunkt, bei gebrückten oder manipuliertem Entsperrtaster verhindern. 

Ich bin ja schon lange auf der Welt, aber solch eine Forderung ist mir in meiner langen Berufspraxis noch nicht untergekommen. Bisher waren alle Prüfer, mit der schon mehrfach in gleicher Ausführung abgenommenen Sicherheitssteuerung 100% einverstanden. Interessant ist auch, dass er diese Art der Entriegelung bei den "Altanlagen" zulässt. Nur in welcher Vorschrift seine Forderung genau steht, kann er nicht sagen.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.
Michael Sommer


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2009)

Eigentlich erfüllen alle neueren Sicherheitsschaltgeräte von Pilz, Siemens und Konsorten diese Anforderung. Schau doch mal ob du deine Hilfsschütze durch ein entsprechendes PNOZ oder 3TK28xx ersetzen kannst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

